# Vanity Fair article on Dubai



## rebeccatess (Dec 17, 2009)

Dubai on Empty | Culture | Vanity Fair

Pretty acurate (whilst very critical!!) 

"Among the other 80-plus percent are the white mercenary workers who come here for tax-free salaries to do managerial and entrepreneurial jobs, parasites and sycophants for cash. For them money is a driving principle and validation. They came to be young, single, greedy, and insincere. None of them are very clever. So they live lives that revolve around drink and porn sex and pool parties and barbecues with a lot of hysterical laughing and theme nights, karaoke, and slobbery, regretful coupling."


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I take issue with that. I hate karaoke.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm just glad quiz night didn't come up! I do feel sorry for the Pakistani shop assistant though! 



> I’m told about the Pakistani shop assistant who, picking up an Arab woman’s shopping bags, accidentally passed gas, got arrested, and was jailed.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Germaine Greer take a big bus tour while on a stop over, AA Gill's research is hearsay and a day at the races. Seems is not just the resident "white mercenary workers" who are taking a lack-lustre approach to their professions.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Put my name down for some "Porn Sex and Pool Parties" sounds interesting!!


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

AA Gill is a complete w****r. Famous in the uk for no reason and obviously totally clueless about dubai. I'm certain he'll never have been here. We should just be grateful he's 3,000 miles away.


----------



## furryboots (Jul 31, 2009)

Elton John? This must have been written last year. 
Must be a slow news month at Vanity fair.


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

wow i can think of so many people who come to mind with that description!


----------



## pandabearest (Aug 14, 2010)

Quite shocking, and surprisingly accurate on some levels.


----------



## DubaiATC (Jun 26, 2010)

"No one with an Emirati passport could change a fuse."

That is hilarious.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

rebeccatess said:


> Dubai on Empty | Culture | Vanity Fair
> 
> Pretty acurate (whilst very critical!!)
> 
> "Among the other 80-plus percent are the white mercenary workers who come here for tax-free salaries to do managerial and entrepreneurial jobs, parasites and sycophants for cash. For them money is a driving principle and validation. They came to be young, single, greedy, and insincere. None of them are very clever. So they live lives that revolve around drink and porn sex and pool parties and barbecues with a lot of hysterical laughing and theme nights, karaoke, and slobbery, regretful coupling."


Absolutely spot on, although usually hung out with the other 20%.....


----------



## pandabearest (Aug 14, 2010)

DubaiATC said:


> "No one with an Emirati passport could change a fuse."
> 
> That is hilarious.


Harsh but fair.


----------



## pandabearest (Aug 14, 2010)

rebeccatess said:


> Pretty acurate (whilst very critical!!)


100% agreed I thought very accurate also....


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

I liked...



> The girls, raucous and provocative, have fat thighs that wobble in tiny frocks.


About the Dubai World Cup meet - he must have been looking at the bubble lounge and the "Bingo wings" alcove.... PMSL!!!!


----------



## pandabearest (Aug 14, 2010)

What's the difference between sex and porn sex? Confused.


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

rebeccatess said:


> Dubai on Empty | Culture | Vanity Fair
> 
> Pretty acurate (whilst very critical!!)
> 
> "Among the other 80-plus percent are the white mercenary workers who come here for tax-free salaries to do managerial and entrepreneurial jobs, parasites and sycophants for cash. For them money is a driving principle and validation. They came to be young, single, greedy, and insincere. None of them are very clever. So they live lives that revolve around drink and porn sex and pool parties and barbecues with a lot of hysterical laughing and theme nights, karaoke, and slobbery, regretful coupling."


lmao here!!! guess who's the largest white community here and who's paid the best in dubai...  

this guy is an absolutely amazing writer except that he's just missing the point on who's getting the cream in dubai. bad research skills 

really interesting the last part of the argument... laughing aloud here... watch out you lot... you should read psalms and play bingo while grilling, and have no regrets afterwards... :sorry: for  ound:


----------



## BostoGuy (Mar 25, 2011)

Andy Capp said:


> Absolutely spot on, although usually hung out with the other 20%.....


When I read this last month I decided it was a very flawed passage. The author skillfully makes a great big ex-pat party sound bad. I read it again and thought to myself, 'Wait but I like porn, drinking, pools, parties, laughing, bbqs, and meeting cool fun people with no kids!'

And now I'm planning to move there in a year or so!


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

BostoGuy said:


> When I read this last month I decided it was a very flawed passage. The author skillfully makes a great big ex-pat party sound bad. I read it again and thought to myself, 'Wait but I like porn, drinking, pools, parties, laughing, bbqs, and meeting cool fun people with no kids!'
> 
> And now I'm planning to move there in a year or so!


don't you worry. 90% of that 80% of white mercenaries, parasites and sycophants behave like 60% of the people you know back home, so you and your family will be allright 

now, if you like endulging in the above-mentioned sinful activities, you could be part of the 7% of that 10% of white mercenaries, etc. who party wild here and never have problems with the authorities 

watch out for the 3% though 

_disclaimer_: the data provided above can be found in the same research source that the author of _dubai on empty _ used to write his article


----------

